# Reinstaller Classic et AppleWorks



## polnor (4 Février 2009)

Suite à une énorme bourde de ma part, 
 je me retrouve sans CLASSIC et sans APPLEWORKS.
Quelqu'un peut-il me guider pour une réinstallation ? 
Je bloque et à 61 ans, on n'est plus aussi alerte avec ces engins.
Je suis maintenant avec un iMac DV 500
tournant avec Tiger (Mac OS X.4.11)
Merci d'avance pour des renseignements très, très précis ! 

pol.nor


----------



## pascalformac (4 Février 2009)

bonjour
 ceci est la suite de ca
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/appleworks-perdu-251891.html

sur lequel c'est déjà traité
et tu n'y as pas répondu en détail


-faire une sauvegarde externe  de tes données  par précaution

puis
- reinstaller ton Tiger 
( options avec archives)
en faisant gaffe quand tu auras option avec -sans classic
---

-reinstaller Appleworks


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2009)

polnor a dit:


> Je bloque et à 61 ans, on n'est plus aussi alerte avec ces engins.




Je ne sais pas, je te dirais ça dans cinq ans ! 



polnor a dit:


> Je suis maintenant avec un iMac DV 500
> tournant avec Tiger (Mac OS X.4.11)
> Merci d'avance pour des renseignements très, très précis !
> 
> pol.nor



Bon, alors, pour réinstaller tout ça, il va te falloir retrouver les CD fournis à l'origine avec ton Mac.

Deux possibilités : 

1) Il n'était fourni qu'avec Mac OS 9.x : Dans ce cas, il te faut réinstaller le système (ne t'inquiète pas, ça ne supprimera pas Tiger), puis télécharger sur le site d'Apple les mises à jour nécessaires pour le passer en OS 9.2.2 (si tu es en OS 9.0.x, il te faudra trois mises à jour : la 9.1, puis ensuite la 9.2.1, et enfin la 9.2.2. Pour AppleWorks, il doit être aussi sur un des CD (ou le, s'il n'y en avait qu'un), mais en version "Classic", pas en natif Mac OS X Pour la version Mac OS X, faudra retrouver son CD d'installation.

2) Il était fourni avec Mac Os X : Dans ce cas, tu prends les CD nommés "restauration de logiciels" (en principe, il y en a deux), et tu lance le programme en choisissant dans les options proposée  "Classic" et "AppleWorks".



pascalformac a dit:


> -faire une sauvegarde externe  de tes données  par précaution
> 
> puis
> - reinstaller ton Tiger
> ...



Non, un iMac G3 DV500 n'étant pas fourni avec le tigre, c'est un tigre boite qu'il a, donc, ni classic, ni AppleWorks ne sont fournis avec !


----------



## pascalformac (4 Février 2009)

enfer et dentition!
(aucune allusiion à l'état des quenottes des  vénerables intervenants )

c''est exact j'ai zappé le tiger noir !
(qui ne donne que tiger)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> enfer et dentition!
> (aucune allusiion à l'état des quenottes des  vénerables intervenants )



Oui, bon, ça va, hein ! t'es pas un uf frais du jour non plus, toi, hein ! :hein:


----------



## pascalformac (4 Février 2009)

j'ai dit les intervenants
j'en fais partie


----------



## polnor (4 Février 2009)

Bon ! J'ai pris on carnet de notes à côté de moi et voilà :

1/ J'ai démarré le CD "Installation de logiciels" en APPUYANT SUR LA TOUCHE "C"
2/ J'ai vu apparaître le p'tit bonhomme OS9 et la mention "Complete functionnality of USB devices is not avaliable when started up from teh this installer CD"... puisqu'il le dit !
3/ C'est parti sur Macintosh HD
4/ Installation des logiciels sur macintosh HD s'affiche et la ligne de chargement commence à s'emplir. Temps restant estimé 44 mn.
5/ Aux alentours de temps restant 17 mn, message :
"Des problèmes avec "Macintosh HD" ont été détectés. Ils ne peuvent être corrigés par ce logiciel..." Annuler ? Ignorer ?
6/ J'annule... Quand on est nul, on est nul ! :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2009)

Alors, faut redémarrer sous OS X, depuis le DVD de Tiger, après avoir sélectionné le français comme langue principale (mais sans cliquer sur la flèche qui mène à l'étape suivante), lancer "Utilitaire de disque", qui se trouve dans le menu "Utilitaires" de mémoire, mais si ma mémoire me joue des tours, cherche dans les autres menus déroulants, il n'y a pas deux versions d'OS X où ils aient mis cette option au même endroit !

Une fois l'application lancée, dans la colonne de gauche, tu sélectionnes ton disque dur, et dans l'onglet "SOS", tu cliques sur le bouton "Réparer le disque" en bas à droite (attention, "réparer le disque", hein, pas "réparer les autorisations du disque").

S'il te dis que le disque est réparé à la fin, c'est bon, sinon, ça va être compliqué, alors on verra le moment venu !


----------



## polnor (4 Février 2009)

Vu mon habilité à la manuvre, je vais y aller mollo à présent
et demander des confirmations.

Pour l'ouverture avec le CD de TIGER ?
1/ Je coupe tout après ce message.
2/ J'insère le disque noir (OS X)...
3/ ...et j'allume en maintenat la touche C comme pour l'OS 9 ?

 J'ai honte !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2009)

polnor a dit:


> Pour l'ouverture avec le CD de TIGER ?
> 1/ Je coupe tout après ce message.
> 2/ J'insère le disque noir (OS X)...
> 3/ ...et j'allume en maintenat la touche C comme pour l'OS 9 ?



Toutafé


----------



## polnor (4 Février 2009)

J'avais déjà passé le fauve à l'OnyX qui n'avait rien détecté.
*SMART : Le volume semble en bon état
$Structure : La structure du volume semble en bon état.
(Je remarque qu'il ne se mouille pas !) 

J'ai donc ouvert avec le CD, comme indiqué, et suis tombé sur mon Tiger de base (10.4.3)

Bon ensuite, j'ai reconnu la piste et vu le stétoscope du Dr SOS-utilitaires de disque.
Réparation demandée comme souligné ci-dessus.
Aucune réparation nécessaire... 

Redémarrage sans problème avec 10.4.11 (C'est déjà ça !) 

C'est le Classic qui dec..ale ? 

Le CD "restauration de logiciels" (OS9) peut-il m'aider ?
Pas si "Classic" n'ouvre pas, I presume ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2009)

polnor a dit:


> J'avais déjà passé le fauve à l'OnyX qui n'avait rien détecté.
> *SMART : Le volume semble en bon état
> $Structure : La structure du volume semble en bon état.
> (Je remarque qu'il ne se mouille pas !)
> ...



Bon, alors là, j'entrevois une autre explication à tes malheurs : Lorsque tu formates un disque (soit à l'installation d'un système, soit directement depuis un autre disque, il te propose une option "installation des gestionnaires OS 9". Si tu n'as pas retenu cette option, impossible d'installer ton système 9 depuis son CD d'origine sur le disque, tu dois impérativement passer par un CD de restauration de logiciels fourni avec un OS X !


----------



## polnor (4 Février 2009)

Ça corresponderait bien aux problèmes rencontrés 
mais je ne vois qu'un seul disque OS X 
Ça ne peut pas être sur le même ?
Voici ses paramètres : Mac OS X Tiger
Includes Xcode 2
Install DVD
Version 10.4.3
22691-5599-A


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2009)

polnor a dit:


> Ça corresponderait bien aux problèmes rencontrés
> mais je ne vois qu'un seul disque OS X
> Ça ne peut pas être sur le même ?
> Voici ses paramètres : Mac OS X Tiger
> ...



En fait, le problème c'est que je ne sais pas exactement quel modèle d'iMac tu as, il y a eu trois modèles d'iMac G3 à 500 Mhz (summer 2000, early 2001, et summer 2001), et seul le dernier d'entre eux a été fourni avec un OS X d'origine, les deux premiers n'avaient que Mac OS 9, donc si le tien est un de ceux là, la seule chose que tu puisse faire, c'est de sauvegarder tes données, démarrer ton Mac depuis le CD d'origine (OS 9, donc), formater ton disque depuis ce CD, et restaurer sa config logicielle d'origine, puis procéder aux mises à jour nécessaires (voir mon post d'hier) pour le mettre à jour en 9.2.2, et enfin, réinstaller Tiger sans effacer le disque. Ensuite depuis Tiger, dans préférences système, tu désigne ton dossier système OS 9.2.2 comme environnement "classic", au premier lancement, le tigre va y installer ce qui manque, et tu auras ton classic.

Quant-à AppleWorks, deux possibilités : Soit c'est une version "Carbon" que tu as, et il pourra démarrer dans les deux systèmes, soit c'est pas le cas, et il ne se lancera que sous "Classic" !


----------



## Nitiel (4 Février 2009)

Mais pourquoi tu prend iWork à la place de AppleWorks ?


----------



## polnor (4 Février 2009)

D'abord,j'avais l'habitude d'AppleWorks et ça me convenait bien. C'était pas trop compliqué pour moi. En ce moment, j'ai glissé sur NeoOffice mais c'est l'usine à gaz !!!

Quant à iWork ? Trop cher, mon fils !
En plus, j'ai viré la formuke d'essai dans mon même élan d'ineptie.

Le pire, c'est que je suis sur un nouveau bouquin et que j'ai des yas de données sur AppleWorks. Comme il y a là dedans des temoignages sur la Guerre de 14, des documents d'époque, je ne fais pas de dessin : ça va être la croix et la bannière pour recontacter mes sources. Si je n'ouvre pas, c''est le bouquin qui passe à la trappe !!! Je n'avais pas vraiment besoin de ça en période de basses eaux. 

Pour l'OS 9 (Je pense que mon iMac est de 2000) c'est en essayant de le remettre en place que ça a coincé. Je pense que je vais rééssayer en tapant sur IGNORER ? 
Si ça peut aller un peu plus loin.
AppleWorks répondait sous Tiger auparavant et Carbon, ça me dit quelquechose (sans plus !)


----------



## Nitiel (4 Février 2009)

80 c'est pas la mort, si ?

comparer au 120 de MS


----------



## polnor (4 Février 2009)

Pour un chômeur en fin de droit 80 &#8364; c'est plus que le sixième du salaire mensuel et quand les bouquins sont épuisés et que l'éditeur ne veut pas rééditer mes polars normands, ça ne fait pas lourd. Les bouquins historiques demandent forcément plus de temps.

Ceci dit. Je crois avoir rapatrier le Mac OS 9 correctement puisque j'ai retrouvé AppleWorks6.

Pour m'en sortir, j'ai remis un Tiger dans la cage à écran. 
Puis, il a fallu remettre les codes d'accès Internet et reprendre quelques adresses à surveiller (celles de la banque entre autres). Dans le Disque dur, les doublons sont légions. Il y a du tri en perspective !
Si je compte bien : J'ai un OS Neuf et deux Tigres.

Merci pour votre patience.


----------



## yduc (7 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème un peu équivalent à polnor mais les solutions indiquées ne fonctionnent pas... Je souhaite *réinstaller OS 9 après OS X* sur mon G4 Cube mais aucun des deux CD d'origine ne veut booter ! Je demande à OS X de booter sur le CD, il est d'accord, on redémarre et là, j'ai la disquette avec le point d'interrogation. Ça fait pareil avec le CD Installation de logiciels et le CD Restauration de logiciels. C'est quand même les CD de _restauration_ ; ils sont censés être capables de démarrer, non ?
Il y a 8 mois, j'ai dû formater mon disque car OS X était devenu instable (même la réinstallation ne marchait pas). C'est à ce moment que j'ai perdu OS 9. J'ai alors fait au plus pressé, en réinstallant OS X seul (sans Classic).
À noter, je ne dispose que d'OS X *10.2* et *10.3*, qui n'ont pas d'option Classic (à ma connaissance).

Pourquoi les CD de restauration ne bootent pas ?
Avez-vous une idée ?
Merci...

Yves


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2009)

yduc a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un problème un peu équivalent à polnor mais les solutions indiquées ne fonctionnent pas... Je souhaite *réinstaller OS 9 après OS X* sur mon G4 Cube mais aucun des deux CD d'origine ne veut booter ! Je demande à OS X de booter sur le CD, il est d'accord, on redémarre et là, j'ai la disquette avec le point d'interrogation. Ça fait pareil avec le CD Installation de logiciels et le CD Restauration de logiciels. C'est quand même les CD de _restauration_ ; ils sont censés être capables de démarrer, non ?
> Il y a 8 mois, j'ai dû formater mon disque car OS X était devenu instable (même la réinstallation ne marchait pas). C'est à ce moment que j'ai perdu OS 9. J'ai alors fait au plus pressé, en réinstallant OS X seul (sans Classic).
> ...



Tu es sûr que ce sont bien les CD de *ce* Mac ? Il doit y avoir erreur, un G4 cube ne démarre pas sous OS 9, il lui faut au moins OS 9.0.4 si c'est un modèle avec lecteur de DVD, et OS 9.1 si c'est le modèle avec graveur de CD-RW !


----------



## yduc (7 Mars 2009)

Oui, ce sont les CD de la boîte d'origine et c'est bien la 9.0.4 (écrit dessus). C'est le modèle avec lecteur seul (450 MHz). Je suis resté des années sur OS 9 avant de basculer sur OS X... Ça marchait bien...
J'ai les mises à jour 9.1 et 9.2.2 mais encore faut-il parvenir à installer la 9 !
J'ai essayé d'enfoncer la touche C au démarrage, ou Option-Pomme-P-R pour zapper la RAM, mais ça n'a rien changé.
En fait, je ne me suis jamais servi des CD de la boîte vu qu'OS 9 a toujours très bien marché. Mais si un CD était défectueux, l'installation se bloquerait probablement en cours de route. Là, c'est tout de suite...


----------



## yduc (7 Mars 2009)

Ah, un détail : j'utilise un graveur DVD externe vu que le lecteur interne est à moitié mort. Je peux néanmoins m'en servir si vraiment il faut (il a le plus grand mal à éjecter les CD ; il faut l'aider en attrapant le disque dès qu'il émerge un peu...). Est-ce un problème ?


----------



## yduc (7 Mars 2009)

Ok, ne cherchez plus, depuis le lecteur interne ça démarre sans problème... J'espère ne pas trop galérer avec l'éjection...
Merci Pascal 77 !


----------

